

Netflix: Because you love DVD, we'll make you pay for it - awaz
http://blog.netflix.com/

======
rit
Unnecessarily editorialized headline.

notably as well, given that Netflix has been fighting with content producers
to continue getting streaming rights are we really surprised they've been
forced to do this?

------
pavel_lishin
Nice editorial, headline.

